# Jak "ugryźć" Gentoo?

## marcepan-25

Jako że to mój pierwszy post to na początek Witam wszystkich forumowiczów...

Wiem że może post trochę "noobowski", ale napiszę go i narażę się na ewentualną krytykę...

No wiec tak... Chciałem zabrać sie za Gentoo ale ile razy próbuje je zainstalować coś mi zawsze sypie się w instalacji (już nawet próbowałem gui-em GKT+)...

Jeżeli chodzi o linux to wiem co nie co i z linux-em poradzić sobie raczej umiem (bez problemu instalowałem distro typu Arch)... Ale z gentoo rady dać sobie nie mogę...

Proszę o jakieś wskazówki odnośnie instalacji, bądź też jakieś tutoriale...

2 Sprawa...

Jak na tym gentoo jest z kompilacją pakietów? Długo to trwa?

Bo mam laptopa Dell C640 (P4 1,7Ghz, 512Mb RAM,30Gb dysk, Ati Radeon Mobility 7500) i boje się czy nie będę "medytować" godzinami nad kompilacją byle tam programiku...

3 Sprawa...

Może ktoś się orientuję kiedy i czy w repo gentoo pojawi się KDE4 (stabilna wersja wychodzi 11 w piątek)...

Z góry dzięki, czekam na odpowiedź...

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

--

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4697162-highlight-.html#4697162

----------

## matiit

Gentoo się nie gryzie...

Co do kde - mozesz je znaleźć w overlayu kde

Zapewne nie wiesz co to overlay - nikt na poczatku nie wie.

Jak radził kolega wyżej - jest handbook, jest wszystko

----------

## n0rbi666

A co do kompilacji - na początku instalacja systemu będzie trochę trwać (nawet trochę sporawo, ale po skompilowaniu xorg-x11 + kdebase-startkde już będzie można korzystać z kompa - kwestia kilku godzin  :Smile:  )

A potem - cóż, zależy to od wielkości programu - np taka mozilla-firefox pewnie ~1h się kompiluje (ale nie rekompiluje się jej tak często  :Wink:  )

Generalnie - na porównywalnym sprzęcie używałem gentoo ponad 2 lata - i czas kompilacji nie był zbyt wielkim problemem  :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

Przyznam się, że przy całej mojej sympatii dla Gentoo, na laptopie postawiłbym Ubuntu (przy całej mojej niechęci do Gnome'a  :Wink: ).

IMO laptop nie jest stworzony do kompilacji. Mocno używany jest przecież procesor, który pobiera w tym momencie więcej prądu oraz wydziela więcej ciepła niż zwykle. Przy takim upakowaniu sprzętu jak w laptopie można zacząć się zastanawiać nad wydajnością odprowadzania ciepła oraz jego wpływie na żywotność komponentów urządzenia, np. baterii...

A trzeba pamiętać, że inne komponenty też promieniują - hdd, pamięć...

Chociaż z drugiej strony może też przesadzam, ale to już nie mnie oceniać.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## marcepan-25

Nie no na Ubu to szkoda czasu  :Confused: 

Skoro tak to dam se spokój z Gentoo i jutro postawie Slackware...

----------

## SlashBeast

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Przyznam się, że przy całej mojej sympatii dla Gentoo, na laptopie postawiłbym Ubuntu (przy całej mojej niechęci do Gnome'a ).
> 
> IMO laptop nie jest stworzony do kompilacji. Mocno używany jest przecież procesor, który pobiera w tym momencie więcej prądu oraz wydziela więcej ciepła niż zwykle. Przy takim upakowaniu sprzętu jak w laptopie można zacząć się zastanawiać nad wydajnością odprowadzania ciepła oraz jego wpływie na żywotność komponentów urządzenia, np. baterii...
> 
> A trzeba pamiętać, że inne komponenty też promieniują - hdd, pamięć...
> ...

 

Przesadzasz. U mnie na Jinchuuriki gentoo smiga jak szalone. Zero problemow z temperatura, czasem tylko denerwuje szum wentylatora jak naprawde procesor sie nagrzeje, ale coz - zycie.

----------

## pancurski

 *taopai wrote:*   

> IMO laptop nie jest stworzony do kompilacji. Mocno używany jest przecież procesor, który pobiera w tym momencie więcej prądu oraz wydziela więcej ciepła niż zwykle

 

Hehe, a do czego stworzony jest laptop ? Żeby stał na biurku i ładnie wyglądał ?

Procesory są po to by z nich korzystać a nie trząść się nad nimi jak nad jajkiem. Jak w wyniku swojej pracy, jego temp wzrośnie o 5 stopni napewno mu to nie zaszkodzi.......co do zużywanego prądu....to nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie robił tego na bateriach, tylko podłączy go do sieci.

Więc IMHO przesadzasz wać panie.

----------

## Dagger

to zalezy jaki procesor w tym laptopie jest. Niektore laptopy stworzone sa do ciezkiego obciazenia a na procku C2D T7700 2.4GHz 4MB cache kompilacja to przyjemnosc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## taopai

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Hehe, a do czego stworzony jest laptop ?

 

Hehe, do pracy "w terenie", tam gdzie nie zabierzesz ze sobą swojego stacjonarnego narzędzia pracy.

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Procesory są po to by z nich korzystać a nie trząść się nad nimi jak nad jajkiem. Jak w wyniku swojej pracy, jego temp wzrośnie o 5 stopni napewno mu to nie zaszkodzi.......

 

Jestem pewien, że gdybym się trząsł, dodałbym do swojej wypowiedzi zwroty w stylu "łolaboga"  :Smile: . Powinienem zaznaczyć że teoretyzuję, bo nie posiadam laptopa i nie planuję zakupu. W swoim miejscu pracy też nie używam laptopa - dla mnie najważniejszy jest komfort pracy, czyli duży monitor  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## lazy_bum

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A co do kompilacji - na początku instalacja systemu będzie trochę trwać (nawet trochę sporawo, ale po skompilowaniu xorg-x11 + kdebase-startkde już będzie można korzystać z kompa - kwestia kilku godzin :) )

 

Śmiem twierdzić, że z komputera da się korzystać bez KDE i Xów. <-:

----------

## marcepan-25

Powtórzę jeszcze raz bebechy które posiadam w lapku:

Dell C640 

P4 1,7Ghz

512Mb RAM

30Gb dysk

Ati Radeon Mobility 7500

Jeżeli chodzi o aplikację to instalował bym tylko system bazowy, x-y, KDE4 i odtwarzacze + kodeki, firefox, kadu...

Ta ogólnie programy multimedialne...

I wszystko pięknie i ładnie, ale tej kompilacji się boję ;P

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro się boisz to wybierz binarne distro.

----------

## n0rbi666

weź jakieś LiveCD z przeglądarką, cosiem do odtwarzania muzy - i spokojnie przetrwasz czas kompilacji  :Wink:  Serio - nie będzie tak źle  :Smile: 

----------

## MrX_MrY

Mam Laptopa 

Corrino II

Celeron M 1,6Ghz 

512ramu 

Hdd 40HG 

grafa via unichrome

postawic na nim gentoo i686 które mam było czymś miłym i przyjemnym 6h z X-ami i KDE, dziś wieksze katusze przeszedłem z desktopem az tyłek mnie rozbolał   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

